# More Vintage Lucite



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 28, 2011)

These are 4 blanks the Mike and Linda (MLKwoodworking) had sent me a while ago. I made these last week and wasn't going to post them but Mike made that fantastic semi component-less (yes I hate the word kit) from one and said he hadn't seen the copper one.. Here are all four. Sorry for the pictures I've been playing around with different settings. As alway all comments welcome.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Feb 28, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 28, 2011)

Those are beauties Roy!  The blue is my favorite but they are all keepers.  Nice work!


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow those are pretty sharp Roy.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, the red and blue are the nicest but I think Mike's pen looked prettier!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing like old beauty.  Red and Blue are my favorites.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 28, 2011)

The red has some great depth.  All are very nice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Wow, the red and blue are the nicest but I think Mike's pen looked prettier!:biggrin:


 
I agree with you Texzona:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 28, 2011)

Roy those are superb ! I also like the red and the blue they are beautiful, but all of your pens are.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 28, 2011)

those are very stunning Roy! Very Nice


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 28, 2011)

SUPER NICE 
AS ALWAYS!
 
Speaking of nice - I need to post two great looking pens myself - Not so much because I turned them - BUT because of the man that made the blanks for me.
Someone who has become a super great friend here on IAP
Mr. SEAMUS7227


----------



## markgum (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW.  They look awesome.  not sure if I can pick a favorite,


----------



## mrrichieboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice...blue & red for me also.  I've got my first Lucite blanks coming this week...I've read that it's not the easiest to turn, kind of like inlace acrylester?  Have to keep the tools very sharp and small bites.  Am I close?  Thanks---Rich


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 28, 2011)

Well ain't you just slicker than a shiney new whistle. I like them all very much. They just have a great classic look to them. I bet the copper is much nice in person! I think the black stand might just darken the look a touch. 

George thank you for the complement. I feel really special when put in the same class as Roy, as long as it isn't graduating class!  

Now if I could just find some more old stuff that is as nice as this.


----------



## wizard (Feb 28, 2011)

Roy, Beautiful pens!! They each have depth to them. My favorite is the blue. Reminds me of the deep blue ocean. Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2011)

They all look great.   I think the green would get better comments if the back ground was different.  but I like them all.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 28, 2011)

They all look great but in my mind none of them are keepers.  They should all sell for top dollar.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## jskeen (Mar 1, 2011)

Those look even better on the pen than they did on the rack in the shop!


----------



## terryf (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice Roy!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 1, 2011)

Roy, excellent work on the pens.  The wonderful Red pen was my absolute favorite until I rolled on down to the BLUE one.  I am having to type by feel now that the BLUE pen just knocked my eyes right out of their sockets.  In case you can't see, my eyes are very Green from jealousy right now.  Man, you did some pretty work on all four pens. Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 1, 2011)

Roy,
Those are real stunners.  Lucite is a wonderfull material to turn, I just need to get some more.  I guess I will be looking up Mike and Linda in a few clicks....


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice!  I vote for the green..my favorite color.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2011)

Roy

When you say vintage lucite, is this not the same stuff Ed sells now or is he selling  something that is a knockoff of the original. I have looked at that material but not sure from his photos if it is something that had charachter. Yours has it. Is this transparent stuff that you need to treat the blank and tubes or just one???  How is it to turn???  Is it brittle and easily breakable if dropped???  I get that sense when I hear lucite???  Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow they are all nice, but those red and blue ones are fantastic.  Real nice work Roy!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful pens there Roy! l can also see another future pen here mate with the red and blue matched together and if there is a white lucite man you would have a Patriotic master piece, with the photos  i like the last one with the pen sitting in the center of the pen rest also Roy ??? did you have to paint the blank.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 1, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Roy
> 
> When you say vintage Lucite, is this not the same stuff Ed sells now or is he selling something that is a knockoff of the original. I have looked at that material but not sure from his photos if it is something that had character. Yours has it. Is this transparent stuff that you need to treat the blank and tubes or just one??? How is it to turn??? Is it brittle and easily breakable if dropped??? I get that sense when I hear Lucite??? Thanks for the replys.


 
John,
A couple of years ago we were invited to look at some old Lucite, ebonite and Schaffer rods and bars that a fountain pen shop had.  They bought it in the 70s and it was old stock when they purchased it.  They had decided that they would no longer be doing any more pen repairs.  The gal brought out a rather large box of all kinds of stuff which was predominantly Lucite.  We were quite fearful of a large price tag for this box of goodies and were hoping to garner a few pieces from the treasure box.  When she gave us a price for the box full, we could not write the check fast enough.  Late last year I pulled the box out and started playing with the contents. and the first couple of pens we made from it sold in a matter of hours, actually one sold in a matter of minutes.  Roy was doing some custom work for us and we sent him a few blanks of the Lucite as trade.  

I love working with this stuff.  Never had a piece crack, but I generally don't drop it on the floor.  :biggrin:  I have not found it to be brittle, but it is no fun to feel when you cut it on a table saw, as the shavings are hard and fly in your face, arms and neck.  Some of it is transparent, I have some tortoise shell that I can read a magazine through.  The next pieces I do I plan on painting the tubes, as you can see through some of a blank in the red, but not in the blue.  As far as what Ed sells, I am unable to tell you anything about it, as I have never seen it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

mrrichieboy said:


> Very nice...blue & red for me also. I've got my first Lucite blanks coming this week...I've read that it's not the easiest to turn, kind of like inlace acrylester? Have to keep the tools very sharp and small bites. Am I close? Thanks---Rich


 
*Rich, they turned easy for me, and your right sharp tools and light cuts but that should apply to all plastics*



airrat said:


> They all look great. I think the green would get better comments if the back ground was different. but I like them all.


 
*Tom your right on that and also I found that the green is the only one that needs the tube reverse painted.*



jskeen said:


> Those look even better on the pen than they did on the rack in the shop!


 


jttheclockman said:


> Roy
> 
> When you say vintage lucite, is this not the same stuff Ed sells now or is he selling something that is a knockoff of the original. I have looked at that material but not sure from his photos if it is something that had charachter. Yours has it. Is this transparent stuff that you need to treat the blank and tubes or just one??? How is it to turn??? Is it brittle and easily breakable if dropped??? I get that sense when I hear lucite??? Thanks for the replys.


 
JT, the reason I called it Vintage is that Mike and Linda got them from a vintage pen dealer in Indianapolis and the blanks that Ed have are to the best of my knowlege imported italian Lucite. I turned one of his lucities a


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

mrrichieboy said:


> Very nice...blue & red for me also. I've got my first Lucite blanks coming this week...I've read that it's not the easiest to turn, kind of like inlace acrylester? Have to keep the tools very sharp and small bites. Am I close? Thanks---Rich


 
*Rich, they turned easy for me, and your right sharp tools and light cuts but that should apply to all plastics*



airrat said:


> They all look great. I think the green would get better comments if the back ground was different. but I like them all.


 
*Tom your right on that and also I found that the green is the only one that needs the tube reverse painted.*



jskeen said:


> Those look even better on the pen than they did on the rack in the shop!


 
*James,Somehow they always look better or are a big disapoinment :frown:when assembled*:biggrin:



jttheclockman said:


> Roy
> 
> When you say vintage lucite, is this not the same stuff Ed sells now or is he selling something that is a knockoff of the original. I have looked at that material but not sure from his photos if it is something that had charachter. Yours has it. Is this transparent stuff that you need to treat the blank and tubes or just one??? How is it to turn??? Is it brittle and easily breakable if dropped??? I get that sense when I hear lucite??? Thanks for the replys.


 
*JT, the reason I called it Vintage is that Mike and Linda got them from a vintage pen dealer in Indianapolis and the blanks that Ed have are to the best of my knowlege imported italian Lucite. I turned one of his lucities also in cream and it had really good movement, I'll post a photo**The only one that needed reverse painting was the green*.

*Here's Ed's white/cream Lucite the photo stinks and really it has a lot of movement.*


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 1, 2011)

stunning


----------



## CaptG (Mar 1, 2011)

Roy, the "WOW" factor is big.  Really a nice job.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Roy

I really can't tell much from the white one because most acrylics look good in white if it has some sparkle to it. The other ones you show have a different look to them. I guess I will just have to order some of Ed's lucite and see how they look compared to an acrylic. 

Nice find Mike.


----------

